# Maple pics



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Took these pics today,thought i'd share them with you good forum folk :thumbsup: Will end up as guitars i think :yes:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Awesome. Can we get some pics of the guitar when your finished?:thumbsup:


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

That is beautiful wood. Those are either some very nice wide boards, or you have very little feet. :laughing:

Junkhound


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That wood has some serious character. I'm loving it. Looking forward to seeing the guitars. Maybe you could post a step by step thread of the build. Everyone here (including me) loves to see guitar builds.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mapleman,
Everytime I see a pic of the maple you guys have over yonder I almost cry, almost. Is that more of your queensland maple? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very beautiful wood!

Red


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

How about a picture of the log before sawing...it would be interesting to see the shape.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

joasis said:


> How about a picture of the log before sawing...it would be interesting to see the shape.


 Here's a few 'log shots' :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there a reason the trunks are short? Terrain, weather, wind, combination? The top picture is what I guessed from the pictures of the boards. Impressive!


Beautiful wood, by the way.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This one sure looks like it will/did produce some stunning figure. 
















.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful... Can you feel the envy from stateside?


----------

